# Au Secours !!!



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

bonjour,

je suis dans la m...de
une amie m'a passé son imac G3 dv 500mhz pour que je lui installe mac os x.

j'ai voulu installer mon graveur pour faire une sauvegarde des choses importantes. j'ai installé toast 5.1. le logiciel m'a demandé de redémarrer en me précisant qu'il avait mis deux extensions dans extensions désactivées.
j'ai redémarré mais là plus rien. il ne démarre pas. il est bien branché (bouton vert)
le cd d'intall de toast est bloqué dedans :-(
que faire ! HELP !!!

merci d'avance !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

1 : démarre en enfonçant le bouton de la sourie. Ça éjectera le CD.

Ensuite, je présume que tu as Mac OS 9.... Donc, une fois que tu as éjecté le CD, démarre en enfonçant la touche Maj (celle qui est juste au dessus de ctrl)


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

ça ne marche pas le cd ne sort pas.
je crois que je vzis devoir l'emmener dans un apple center
:-(

qd je le démarre depuis le bouton qui est sur la machine (y'en a pas sur le clavier) il s'allume certes mais le bruit de démarrage bien connu.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

Ho... attend... pas déjà  

Tu es sur que l'ordi s'allume ? Est-ce que tu as quelque chose à l'écran ?

Le lecteur : C'est un mange disque, ou c'est un tiroir qui sors de l'ordinateur ?


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

j'ai utiliser le bouton programmeur, entendu un "boing", le bouton vert à clignoté en orange mais rien de plus


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Ho... attend... pas déjà



je ne demande que ça mais je ne sais plus quoi faire :-(

en plus je fais ça pour aider et je me retrouve ds la m...de, j'ai pas de chance avec les mac en ce moment (mon MBPro qui faisait seulement le petit bruit qu'on peut faire disparaitre en utilisant widget mirror fait depuis aujourd'hui un autre bruit qui vient des ventilo je pense, mais ça c'est un autre pb :-(  )


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

Aie.... Et depuis, quand tu force ma machine à s'éteindre, et que tu la rallumes ? Ça donne quoi ?


(Essaye de débrancher la machine une 30' de secondes, et réessaye)

Avent tout :....... Calme TOI !!! CALME... tu ne fera que plus de bêtises si on pars comme ça


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Ho... attend... pas déjà
> 
> Tu es sur que l'ordi s'allume ? Est-ce que tu as quelque chose à l'écran ?
> le bouton s'allume vert
> ...


un mange disque


----------



## skydream (15 Juin 2006)

as tu upgradé ton firmware avant l'install de mac os X?  

simple précaution


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

ça ne change rien m^me après plusieurs minutes.


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

je pensais le faire après les sauvegardes


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Avent tout :....... Calme TOI !!! CALME... tu ne fera que plus de bêtises si on pars comme ça



je vais essayer mais ça va déjà mieux depuis que je peux discuter du pb avec vous


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

Le problème, c'est qu'on en est pas encore à l'installation de Mac OS X... JE me trompe ?


----------



## skydream (15 Juin 2006)

il fonctionnait sous quel système avant que tu installes le mac os X ?

j'ai peur que la carte graphique (voir carte mère soit atteinte).

Edit: Ah ok alors si l'installation n'a pas été entamée ça va mieux enfin niveau firmware je parle


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est qu'on en est pas encore à l'installation de Mac OS X... JE me trompe ?



tu ne te trompes pas.
je voulais installer man graveur externe et toast pour faire des sauvegardes avant de faire la màj du firmware et ensuite l'installe de os x.

j'ai voulu bien faire et pas de chance :-(


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

skydream a dit:
			
		

> il fonctionnait sous quel système avant que tu installes le mac os X ?
> 
> j'ai peur que la carte graphique (voir carte mère soit atteinte).



sous 9.2 et fonctionnait bien. j'ai juste installé toast ! ça ne peut pas avoir bousiller l'ordi qd même ?

ce qui m'importe le plus c'est que les données continues dans le disque dur ne soient pas perdues !!!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

Bon... démarre en faisant pomme+alt+o(Hoooo)+f et reviens ici quand c'est fait

(Dis nous ce que tu vois aussi au passage)


----------



## skydream (15 Juin 2006)

le maître a parlé


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Bon... démarre en faisant pomme+alt+o(Hoooo)+f et reviens ici quand c'est fait
> 
> (Dis nous ce que tu vois aussi au passage)



rien ça reste noir.

je pense à un truc :

j'ai installé une barrette de 512 en plus de celle de 128 d'origine.
ça fonctionnait, enfin un petit soucis qd même si celle de 512 était bien reconnue, celle d'origine ne l'était plus. je me suis dit que c'était peut-être os 9 qui ne pouvait pas reconnaitre 640 mo de ram.
qd j'ai installé toast les deux barrettes étaient ds l'ordi (celle de 512 reconnue et celle de 128 non reconnue).

après le redémarrage infructueux j'ai enlevé la barrette de 512 pour retrouver la config d'origine. mais si celle de 128 n'ai tjs pas reconnue c'est peut être pour ça que l'open firmware ne se lance pas ?

que faire ? remettre la barrette de 512 ? inversée les barrettes ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

Je sais que je suis un peut directif... mais en même temps, il panique tellement le pauvre..... vaut mieux pas le perdre dans des phrases alambiqués qui risqueraient de lui faire peur pour rien  



> ce qui m'importe le plus c'est que les données continues dans le disque dur ne soient pas perdues !!!



On y travaille... t'inquiète.... à se sujet... t'aurais pas une clef USB plutôt ?


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que je suis un peut directif... mais en même temps, il panique tellement le pauvre..... vaut mieux pas le perdre dans des phrases alambiqués qui risqueraient de lui faire peur pour rien
> 
> 
> 
> On y travaille... t'inquiète.... à se sujet... t'aurais pas une clef USB plutôt ?



si j'ai une clée et elle était bien reconnue par os 9 mais comme elle ne fait que 256 mo et qu'il y avait plus de données je me suis dis qu'installer un graveur et faire de cd serait plus rapide , j'aurais mieux fait de faire des "aller retour de cléf" ahhhhh je m'en veux !!!

le coté directif me va bien ;-)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> rien ça reste noir.
> 
> je pense à un truc :
> 
> ...




Ouille....  

Enlève les toutes, démarre le mac, et il devrais faire la gueule. Ensuite, rallume le avec UNIQUEMENT la barrette de 128 Mo.  Essaye, si ça marche pas, avec le bouton de programmation.....

Tu veut bien me redire quel genre de boing tu as au démarrage ?


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

ok je me lance

sans barrette : "doung" puis bouton vert qui clignote orange deux fois puis reste vert puis clignote orange à nouveau.

écran: noir

je remets la barrette de 128 et là :

YES YES YES YES YES !!!!!!!

grandddddddddddddddddd merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

vraiment je suis soulagé ! vous ne pouvez pas savoir !!!!!

;-)


----------



## skydream (15 Juin 2006)

est-ce que tu peux booter sur cd(par exemple celui de mac os X) ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

J'ai peur que non....  il n'arrive même pas à l'étape du démarrage..... que se soit sur le disque dur ou sur CD.  (Et puis de toute façon... il y déjà un CD dans le lecteur.... qu'on peut pas sortir, parce qu'on n'atteins même pas l'étape où le mac regarde si tu enfonce le bouton de la souris pour éjecter le CD.... )
 Quel cercle vicieux...


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

bon allez je continue !!!

que faire de la barrette de 512 qui était pourtant bien reconnue ?

achetée chez mac way (c'est la bonne et j'avais demandé confirmation sur ce forum)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

> je remets la barrette de 128 et là :
> 
> YES YES YES YES YES !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Bon... sauvegarde d'abord tes donnés....

Ensuite, te faudra revenir pour qu'on essaye de te faire reconnaître la barrette de 512 .


----------



## skydream (15 Juin 2006)

selon moi la carte graphique est touchée... mais pourquoi 
Aujourd'hui je me suis rendu compte que sur l'ibook G3 500 de ma mère le graveur externe firewire ne fonctionnait plus et j'ai tout testé  puis finalement ce sont les ports firewire qui ne fonctionnent plus (il n'y a "aucune information" dans info système et quand je branche l'ipod en firewire il ne fait que se charger, il ne monte plus). Alors on peut pas dire qu'il tombe comme une LADA parcequ'il a de l'âge et qu'il est allumé jour et nuit et très utilisé mais ça fait mal au coeur.


edit: lol bah je suis à la masse moi . Je suis content pour toi et bravo à Leyry Hynemonth.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

Il viens de nous le prouver : ce n'est pas la carte graphique.... 

(Si il faut, c'est juste le mac qui s'est empêtré les pinceaux... rien de plus grave)

Et même l'histoire de la "carte graphique tuée par l'installation de Mac OS X" à une solution..... 

(Tu devrais essayer de le faire marcher sur un disque dur FireWire... c'est peut être Mac OS X qui à perdu les extensions)


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Bon... sauvegarde d'abord tes donnés....
> 
> Ensuite, te faudra revenir pour qu'on essaye de te faire reconnaître la barrette de 512 .



je te remercie beaucoup Leyry Hynemonth. je flippais grave car c'est pas mon ordi et qu'il y avait des données importantes.

ça va me prendre quelques minutes pour sauvegarde tout, comment te joindre au nouveau après ?
car tu es de très bon conseil ! c'est précieux les personnes comme ça !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> ça va me prendre quelques minutes pour sauvegarde tout, comment te joindre au nouveau après ?
> car tu es de très bon conseil ! c'est précieux les personnes comme ça !




On continue Ici ???   


(Merci :love:  :rose: )

(Tu as éjecté le CD de Toast finalement ?)


----------



## skydream (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Et même l'histoire de la "carte graphique tuée par l'installation de Mac OS X" à une solution.....


 
Je veux savoir !! je veux savoir !! grand maître s'il te plait


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

il _peut_ (ça peut marcher comme ne pas marcher   ) être résolut en appuyant longuement sur le bouton de mise en route (rester appuyer jusqu'à ce que l'écran se rallume en fait. Mais si au bout de 2 minutes, ça donne rien...... faut lâcher... parce que si non.... faut changer le doigt aussi  )


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> On continue Ici ???
> 
> 
> (Merci :love:  :rose: )
> ...



oui j'ai éjecté le cd de toast et je suis en train de graver un cd-rw de sauvegarde des données .
je suis soulagé !!!
maintenant je pense à cette barrette de ram :

je pense que c'est une bonne barrette car achetée chez macway et j'ai demandé sur ce forum si c'était bien la bonne et on m'a répondu que oui.
je l'ai donc installée et elle a été reconnue (j'ai vu ça depuis "information  système apple" ) 512 reconnue mais 128 plus reconnue, là c'est un mystère pour moi !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

Il faudrait peut être essayer avec la barrette de 512 SEULE (C'est Tiger ou Panther que tu installe ?)


----------



## skydream (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> (ça peut marcher comme ne pas marcher   )



Ha! ça me rassure je n'avais pas déboursé des centaines d'euros (je ne me souviens plus combien exactement) pour rien à l'époque ou j'avais installé 10.3 sur l'ordinateur de ma mère et que au redémarrage l'écran était devenu vert (comme moi). On avait changé la carte graphique à mes frais  et depuis j'ai retenu ce mot "Firmware" et dès qu'on me dit Imac G3 > écran noir je dit FIRMWARE  lol


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait peut être essayer avec la barrette de 512 SEULE (C'est Tiger ou Panther que tu installe ?)



tiger de préférence

car c'est pour une utilisation vraiment de base :

appleworks internet et tout compte fais
et un peu de iphoto.
je sais que panther tournerait mieux mais c'est pour une personne agée et je voudrais qu'elle ait tiger comme sa fille qui lui donne des conseils parfois aloir je préfère deux systèmes identiques.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> tiger de préférence
> 
> car c'est pour une utilisation vraiment de base :
> 
> ...


Ok... alors on essayerais d'abord de faire marcher les deux barrettes à la fois... mais c'est pas sur que tu puisse continuer à utiliser la 128 ... 



> Ha! ça me rassure je n'avais pas déboursé des centaines d'euros (je ne me souviens plus combien exactement) pour rien à l'époque ou j'avais installé 10.3 sur l'ordinateur de ma mère et que au redémarrage l'écran était devenu vert (comme moi). On avait changé la carte graphique à mes frais  et depuis j'ai retenu ce mot "Firmware" et dès qu'on me dit Imac G3 > écran noir je dit FIRMWARE lol


 Vert ??????? Hé ben..... ça n'aurais alors probablement pas marché.


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

autre question :
comment savoir si le firmware est à jour ?
j'ai téléchargé ceci :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75130
je l'ai ensuite mis sur l'imac depuis ma clef usb mais j'ai ce message :

"l'application "FU-imac FWupdate 4.9.1 smi" n'a pu être ouverte car une erreur de type -39est survenue "


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Ok... alors on essayerais d'abord de faire marcher les deux barrettes à la fois... mais c'est pas sur que tu puisse continuer à utiliser la 128 ...



ça serait bête car j'ai déjà fais ce passage 128 ->640 sur l'imac G3 dv 400mhz de ma mère sans pb et tiger y tourne bien en ce moment.
mais ça ne doit pas être exactement la même barrette même si achetée chez macway également.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

Tiens... voilà quelque chose de plus original.....
(J'y travaille)

Tu as fait transiter le fichier par un PC ?


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... voilà quelque chose de plus original.....
> (J'y travaille)
> 
> Tu as fait transiter le fichier par un PC ?



non je l'ai téléchargé sur le MBPro puis clef usb puis imac.

un pb intel / PPc ?

où voir le "n°" du firmware ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

Bizarre... chez moi, ça marche parfait... (bon, c'est vrais je suis sur Mac OS X...

Est-ce que tu as essayé le transfert à la fois avec le fichier .bin et le fichier .smi ?

Tu as quel type de connexion internet ?


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre... chez moi, ça marche parfait... (bon, c'est vrais je suis sur Mac OS X...
> 
> Est-ce que tu as essayé le transfert à la fois avec le fichier .bin et le fichier .smi ?
> 
> Tu as quel type de connexion internet ?



adsl via freebox


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

...... et pour les méthode de transfert ?

Tu peu aussi essayer de monter l'image SMI sur ton MacBook, et de transférer les fichiers de l'image dans ta clef USB. La clef USB, c'est du Fat32 ?


un pb intel / PPc ? => Peut être 

où voir le "n°" du firmware ? => je pense pas


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> ...... et pour les méthode de transfert ?
> 
> Tu peu aussi essayer de monter l'image SMI sur ton MacBook, et de transférer les fichiers de l'image dans ta clef USB. La clef USB, c'est du Fat32 ?



j'ai l'impression qu'en passant par un macintel c'est comme passer par un pc :
j'ai monté l'image et transféré les fichiers (sous macbook c'est bon) mais sur l'imac j'ai pour les trois fichiers (màj programme interne imac) une icone : PC

mais je pense que le firmware est à jour mais je ne sais pas où le vérifier car ça sert à rien de se prendre la tête pour le transfert si il est à jour ? non ?

ma clef ? je ne sais pas . fat32 je suppose car acheté en supermarché et pas reformatée.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

Heu... par sécurité ? 

Et si tu transfère les fichiers .bin et .smi, ça donne quoi ?

(Tu dois copier d'abord les fichiers .smi et .bin à la racine du disque dur avent d'essayer de les ouvrir)


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

je repense à la ram :
y'a 513 MO  de mémoire virtuelle c'est peut-être de là que viens le pb ?


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Heu... par sécurité ?
> 
> Et si tu transfère les fichiers .bin et .smi, ça donne quoi ?



je n'ai que le .smi où avoir le .bin ?
en transférant le .smi dans le disque dur du imac tjs le même pb:
erreur -39...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> je repense à la ram :
> y'a 513 MO  de mémoire virtuelle c'est peut-être de là que viens le pb ?


Non.. je pense pas, car ça, c'est une gestion qui se fait uniquement au niveau de Mac OS 9. Ça ne peut pas empêcher l'ordinateur de s'allumer correctement.

... enfin ,je pense.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai que le .smi où avoir le .bin ?
> en transférant le .smi dans le disque dur du imac tjs le même pb:
> erreur -39...


Ha... c'est là qu'est toute la subtilité ... 

Il te faut le bin, étant donné que tu passe par un support en FAT32

Quand tu téléchagre la mise à jour sur l'apple support, tu télécharge un BIN, mais qui est automatiquement décompacté à la fin du téléchargement. Le bin est mis à la poubelle, et le contenue se retrouve sur le bureau.

Donc, pour éviter ça... Safari/Préférances.../Onglet Général/ Décocher "Ouvrir les fichier fiables automatiquement" et refaire le téléchargement de la MAJ.

Tu te retrouves alors avec un BIN sur le bureau, que tu met dans la clef USB. Ensuite, une fois sur l'iMac, tu déplace de nouveau le fichier vers la racine du disque dur, et enfin (ouf !!  ) tu peut essayer de l'ouvrir)


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Non.. je pense pas, car ça, c'est une gestion qui se fait uniquement au niveau de Mac OS 9. Ça ne peut pas empêcher l'ordinateur de s'allumer correctement.
> 
> ... enfin ,je pense.



mais ça empêche peut-être que le deux barrettes soient reconnues ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

Je pense vraiment pas..... la mémoire virtuelle, c'est autre chose qui n'a vraiment que peut de rapport avec la mémoire vive que tu as réellement en tant que RAM : Tu peus très bien avoir 64Mo de ram et avoir 1Go de mémoire virtuelle, comme 6 Mo de mémoire virtuelle.

Vraiment, je suis sceptique.


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Ha... c'est là qu'est toute la subtilité ...
> 
> Il te faut le bin, étant donné que tu passe par un support en FAT32
> 
> ...



la màj du fw est en cour


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

Chouette ! :love: J'aime les bonne nouvelles comma ça !   :love:


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Je pense vraiment pas..... la mémoire virtuelle, c'est autre chose qui n'a vraiment que peut de rapport avec la mémoire vive que tu as réellement en tant que RAM : Tu peus très bien avoir 64Mo de ram et avoir 1Go de mémoire virtuelle, comme 6 Mo de mémoire virtuelle.
> 
> Vraiment, je suis sceptique.



je te crois sur parole, je cherchais juste une réponse à cette question pourquoi qd y'a les deux barettes, seule celle de 512 est reconnue et plus la 128 d'origine.

sinon màj firmware faite ! c'est bon on peut passer à os x !!!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

Probablement parce que l'une des deux commence à se faire vielle.... 

Bon... avent de passer à OSX... peut être les barrettes, non ? (OSX, tu vas pas avoir besoin de moi...)

Bon... rappelle moi avec quoi tu fonctionne en ce moment STP.


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Probablement parce que l'une des deux commence à se faire vielle....
> 
> Bon... avent de passer à OSX... peut être les barrettes, non ? (OSX, tu vas pas avoir besoin de moi...)



j'espère !  ;-)  ;-)  ;-)  ;-)  ;-)

pour les barrettes : la 128 fonctionne en ce moment donc elle marche
la 512 aussi car reconnue qd y'a les deux 
j'ai pas essayé avec la 512 seule.
et si je change de slot la 512 à la place de la 128 et inversement, ça peut changer quelque chose ?

sinon : panther ou tiger ? selon toi

en ce moment :
os 9.2.2
128 mo barrette d'origine


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

Oui... essayer de chqnger les position..; mais d'abord voir si la 512 marche seule.

Ensuite...... Tiger, pour les raisons dont tu parlais tout à l'heure.


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Oui... essayer de chqnger les position..; mais d'abord voir si la 512 marche seule.
> 
> Ensuite...... Tiger, pour les raisons dont tu parlais tout à l'heure.



ok j'essaye 512 seule
ça marche
j'essaye en changeant les slots
YES ! ça marche 640 MO maintenant !!!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

(Au fait, tu as bien suivis toute la procédure d'installation de MAJ du firmware ?)
C'était quoi le dernier truc à faire pour l'installation de la MAJ ? (Juste pour vérifier  )


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

en route pour tiger maintenant !

j'ai une question : si j'installe tiger il ne va pas m'effacer OS 9 et les données qui y sont ? il va bien me proposer de choisir cet os 9 comme dossier de départ Classic ?


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> (Au fait, tu as bien suivis toute la procédure d'installation de MAJ du firmware ?)
> C'était quoi le dernier truc à faire pour l'installation de la MAJ ? (Juste pour vérifier  )



merde j'ai pas révisé ;-)

j'ai lancer le programme de mise à jour
éteint l'ordi
redémarré avec le bouton programmeur effoncé
j'ai attendu le bruit puis relaché
j'ai vu la barre de progression
puis l'ordi à redémarré
enfin j'ai eu une fenêtre avec comme message màj firmware ok

c'est bon ou je suis recalé ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

Je suis pas sur qu'avec tant de différence de version, il veuille biens s'installer à coté de Mac OS 9... mais après tout... tu as bine sauvegardé l'important, non ?

... heu...et l'histoire de la RAM ????   ... non, finalement, c'est bon, j'ai vu. Encore une bonne nouvelle  :love:

C'est bon ! T'es reçus avec mention


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas sur qu'avec tant de différence de version, il veuille biens s'installer à coté de Mac OS 9... mais après tout... tu as bine sauvegardé l'important, non ?
> 
> ... heu...et l'histoire de la RAM ????
> 
> C'est bon ! T'es reçus avec mention



sauvegarde :  ok
ram : 640 Mo grace à l'inversion des slots

je tente tiger ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

Vas y, oui... mais je suis pas sûr que tu puisse conserver Mac OS 9 (Je pense même que ça ne serais pas très sain pour lui)

Me reste plus qu'à te laisser.....

Bonne nuit !! 

(J'espère que t'en à pas trop marre d'entendre les Boiiinng de ce pauvre iMac...  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Vas y, oui... mais je suis pas sûr que tu puisse conserver Mac OS 9 (Je pense même que ça ne serais pas très sain pour lui)
> 
> Me reste plus qu'à te laisser.....
> 
> ...



Ça ne lui fera ni chaud ni froid, et il pourra, aux choix, garder ce dossier OS 9 comme système classic, ou en installer un autre, garder celui là pour démarrer en OS 9 natif, et le second comme système classic.

On peut même faire pire, sur mon vieux WallStreet, j'ai sur la même partition (système dans les 8 premiers Go du disque oblige) un 10.2.8, un 9.2.2 ET un 8.6. Tout ça cohabite dans la plus parfaite harmonie, la seule entorse que j'ai du faire à la doctrine orthodoxe, c'est le remplacement du TdB Démarrage d'origine du 8.6 par une copie de celui de 9.2.2.


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Vas y, oui... mais je suis pas sûr que tu puisse conserver Mac OS 9 (Je pense même que ça ne serais pas très sain pour lui)



je n'ai pas le dvd d'origine de tiger (il est chez mon paternel) je n'ai que ma copie de sauvegarde sur dvd-rw et elle ne passe pas (le lecteur doit avoir du mal avec les dvd-rw)
j'installe donc panther.
le papi qui va se servir de cet ordi veut :
appleworks, tout compte fait, safari et iphoto

avec panther il aura tout ça non ?
je suis passé à tiger dès le début et c'est dingue je ne me rappelle plus de panther (sauf que la 10.3.9 était bien stable).
faut dire aussi qu'entre temps :
titanium->imac G5->MacBookPro


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Vas y, oui... mais je suis pas sûr que tu puisse conserver Mac OS 9 (Je pense même que ça ne serais pas très sain pour lui)
> 
> Me reste plus qu'à te laisser.....
> 
> ...



bonne nuit à toi si tu vas te reposer ! tu l'as bien mérité ! en tout cas pour moi tu as été d'une précieuse aide ce soir ! je ne flippe plus ! et os x est bientôt là !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Juin 2006)

C'est pour des vieux papi-mami.... peut-être que c'est pas la peine de les embrouiller avec classic ?? 

Par contre, je sais pas si tu va avoir tout ça.... on vera ce week-end : Demain : Bac. 

Bonne nuit tout le monde.


----------



## marc-aurel (15 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour des vieux papi-mami.... peut-être que c'est pas la peine de les embrouiller avec classic ??
> 
> Par contre, je sais pas si tu va avoir tout ça.... on vera ce week-end : Demain : Bac.
> 
> Bonne nuit tout le monde.



tu passes le bac demain !!!
alors encore plus grand merci !!!
je ne sais pas si ça y fera quelque chose mais je penserai à toi demain !!!
je suis prof (prof des écoles donc pour mes élèves le bac c'est encore loin!) et je sais donc à quel point cette
 étape est importante !
je te dis donc m...
mais si t'es aussi performant devant ta copie que pour me dépanner ce soir, je ne me fais pas de soucis !  ;-)
tu passes quoi demain ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Juin 2006)

(Aujourd'hui  ) Math le matin, anglias l'arpès midi.

Lundi : Physique-Ch et Sciences Sanitaires Sociales
Mardi : Biologie-Physiopathologie médicale-Terminologie, et Economie.

Mercredi : Fini


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> (Aujourd'hui  ) Math le matin, anglias l'arpès midi.
> 
> Lundi : Physique-Ch et Sciences Sanitaires Sociales
> Mardi : Biologie-Physiopathologie médicale-Terminologie, et Economie.
> ...



Pô du tout du tout ! C'est là que tout commence au contraire : courir partout, inscriptions en Fac, montage de dossiers, tout ça ... 

Bonnes vacances !


----------



## marc-aurel (16 Juin 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> (Aujourd'hui  ) Math le matin, anglias l'arpès midi.
> 
> Lundi : Physique-Ch et Sciences Sanitaires Sociales
> Mardi : Biologie-Physiopathologie médicale-Terminologie, et Economie.
> ...



t'es en quelle section ? car physiopathologie ça n'existait pas à mon époque ! (j'ai passé le bac en 97)

sinon pour en revenir au mac : Panther est installé. je vais récupérer mon dvd original de tiger et l'installer. sinon c'est cool le 9.2.2 est bien reconnu par Classic et on peut tjs bouter sous 9.2.2 au besoin.
là plus de pb, c'est cool.

bonne chance pour la suite de tes épreuves !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Juin 2006)

Je suis en Sciences-Médico-Sociales 

.... et mes 4 années à venir sont déjà tracées.... et programmés... manque que le Bac. Comme je suis sûr de l'avoir, mercredi, c'est fini


----------



## DesperateMac (26 Juin 2006)

Je m'incruste dans votre discussion mais il y aquelques jours en voulant aussi installer osx sans mise à jour du firmware j'ai bloqué le cd dedans et pour le faire ressortir j'ai appuyé simultanément sur éject + clic souris + option majuscule tout ça au moment du démarrage et en restant jusqu'à ce que le cd sorte sorte et ça a marché alors que ça faisait des jours que c'était bloqué !!
Peut-être qu'en faisant pareil ça marchera ausi pour toi !!

Bon courage


----------

